# How old is this puppy?



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

My guess based on the pictures 5 maybe 6 weeks.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a little sweetie. Looks like you brought him home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe 6-7 weeks?


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I also think he’s not 8 weeks! I’m glad you rescued the little guy! I sure hope someone good rescues his sibling. I don’t know how the owner could just drop them off at that age. They probably should be with their mom still and that’s horrible to abandon them without at least make sure they we’re going to a good home!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Six weeks..MAYBE LESS!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

how many were in that litter?? It is possible they are 8 weeks but would not be from a small litter in that case... this sort of 'breeder' who'd turn a litter over wouldn't have started them on kibble at normal time since mama will stop cleaning at that point and from a work standpoint would not want that... so if mama were supporting litter's growth for a longer than normal time, it is possible pups will be smaller than normal. What teeth are in? And how 'in' are they? That's a better indicator than physical size given history. If litter were >/= 8, the puppy is not 8 weeks old. 7 at most likely 6....


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow. That's crazy disgusting. Breeding litters of puppies and then sending whatever doesn't sell to the shelter. That's really strange though.. that puppy looks super young, why would a greedy breeder give up on selling two so fast? I hope they're not sick.. 

He's an adorable little guy. I'm sure he'll find a home very fast esp since Golden puppies are so rarely rescues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> how many were in that litter?? It is possible they are 8 weeks but would not be from a small litter in that case... this sort of 'breeder' who'd turn a litter over wouldn't have started them on kibble at normal time since mama will stop cleaning at that point and from a work standpoint would not want that... so if mama were supporting litter's growth for a longer than normal time, it is possible pups will be smaller than normal. What teeth are in? And how 'in' are they? That's a better indicator than physical size given history. If litter were >/= 8, the puppy is not 8 weeks old. 7 at most likely 6....


There were only two of them turned over to the animal shelter. I'm speculating they sold the other puppies before Christmas. There's no way to know how many were in the litter.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I took pics yesterday best I could of a 6 week 3 day old pup's teeth. Not as good as your pics, but I do think your pup is older than this puppy based on how much incisor is out of the gum. Took me FOREVER to find this thread! I would have posted this yesterday but could not find the thread, I guess we have to write down the name of the thread to ever find it again if we want to contribute something. HTH.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

That’s unbelievably horrible that a breeder would turn puppies into the shelter! They run such a high risk of getting sick.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> I took pics yesterday best I could of a 6 week 3 day old pup's teeth. Not as good as your pics, but I do think your pup is older than this puppy based on how much incisor is out of the gum. Took me FOREVER to find this thread! I would have posted this yesterday but could not find the thread, I guess we have to write down the name of the thread to ever find it again if we want to contribute something. HTH.


Took me a while to get back to this thread too. Thanks Robin, hopefully the rescue puppy isn't really as young as I thought.

I think you can go to the OP's profile and click on Discussions to find threads they started. That's how I got to it. It is hard to find things.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Took me a while to get back to this thread too. Thanks Robin, hopefully the rescue puppy isn't really as young as I thought.
> 
> I think you can go to the OP's profile and click on Discussions to find threads they started. That's how I got to it. It is hard to find things.


You can also go to Your own Profile, click on discussions, all your posts come up.


----------

